
Show HN: Mocktastic – Simple, Offline mock REST APIs for your entire team - bgdam
https://mocktastic.com
======
dinuka
Useful product. Thanks for making it. Will try it out extensively and provide
more feedback if any. Hats off to adding data protection contact email on the
website. Every maker should keep this in mind. Good luck

------
toomuchtodo
Just want to say kudos to the Mocktastic team for having their Data Protection
Officer's contact info prominently on the site footer. A breath of fresh air.

------
hummingn3rd
It would be great if it could generate from swagger API like prism

~~~
bgdam
This is in the pipeline. I wanted to gauge interest in the app before
investing into too many features, so I just built the bare minimum feature set
for it to be useful.

